# Recommend me a funny anime



## zeromac (Jul 8, 2011)

Well its the holidays currently and I've run out of animes to watch so I decided to see if you guys could recommend me some.
My favourite genre for anime is comedy; stuff like Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu and Love Hina
Also something thats not too slow to start off with, I'd prefer something that is great from the start to finish (or if it is still airing, thats fine)

My favourite anime has got to be Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu so it'd be awesome if there was anime more like it that made me laugh


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 8, 2011)

Pokémon. Its funny because Piplup is hated. 'nuff said.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

i find these funny, well not all the time. but still funny

angel beats
Shinryaku! Ika Musume
Steins;Gate(i'm still only up to episode 3 but it's really awesome)


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Baka to Test to Shōkanjū
Seitokai Yakuindomo


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 8, 2011)

Wacky comedies (varying really. Some get serious)
SGT frog:  A nice episodic comedy that received a really fun dub, if your looking for just plain wackiness look no further. However some of the gags will be missed if you aren't familiar with other titles.
Kyouran Kazoku Nikki:  A comedy that relies more on slapstick with a wide cast of characters. The Story is loose but does follow the arcs pattern.
Gintama:  Same as SGT frog minus it having a dub
My Bride is a Mermaid:  I can't explain this one to well... 
Eden of the East:  One of the more serious comedies here, the comedy in this anime is more used to show contrast for how heavy the mood is. Kind of to lighten it.. 
Ninja Nonsense: The Legend of Shinobu:  A simply wacki comedy that follows a semi-episodic line. 



School based comedies
School rumble:  currently watching this myself, has been rather good so far. Works more on characters with the comedy instead of references 
Azumanga:  Same as school rumble just sillier and a tad more on the real side 
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu:  bacon 
Kamichu!:  A really sweet slice of life comedy that takes things slow, warning though it comes off unfinished near the ending 

If you want to take a chance on none of these? Watch welcome to the NHK!!! An have fun ^^

-edit-


			
				Joe88 said:
			
		

> Baka to Test to Sh?kanj?
> Seitokai Yakuindomo



Baka test is a fun bouncy comedy while the second one this guy gave you... for your age range you'd probably get a real kick out of it.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 8, 2011)

Could you add a short description of what the anime is about so I can tell if it suits my tastes? :3


----------



## Raika (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with Joe88 on Baka to Test, I'm watching it right now, it's great.
Also, I'd recommend Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei as well.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

Baka to Test
Maria Holic and its second season, Maria Holic Alive
Ouran High School Host Club (Based of a manga, read it after watching the anime)


----------



## mrtofu (Jul 8, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 8, 2011)

Yondemasuyo Azazel-san, Arakawa Under the Bridge, Seto no Hanayome, Beelzebub,...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 8, 2011)

Azumanga Daioh or Pani Pony Dash.

Two shows that are VERY funny and have absolutely no content your parents will expect explanations for.

I could name so many funny shows, but it is so hard to mention something where the girls keep their clothes on.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2011)

An often times over looked, but till funny anime, I would have to say Sukisyo (Sukisho). Both titles are correct...or at least I found it under both titles


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 8, 2011)

Lucky Star?


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 8, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> i find these funny, well not all the time. but still funny
> 
> angel beats
> ...


+1 on Angel Beats
I watched it and cracked up laughing.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 8, 2011)

*Dokkoida?!*

Seriously funny.


----------



## doyama (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm here are some obscure ones:
行け!稲中卓球部
Excel Saga


----------



## Jax (Jul 8, 2011)

Nichijou

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oabMoBOan8Y[/youtube]

It's so random! XD


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 8, 2011)

Without looking at previous replies, here's what I got from the top of my head:

1) School Rumble (1st and 2nd seasons)
2) Kyo Kara Maou
3) The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Nichijou
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oabMoBOan8Y[/youtube]
> 
> It's so random! XD


LOL

i'm definitely watching that!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 8, 2011)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya sauce

Galaxy angels sauce

Lucky star sauce

infinite stratos(on-going)sauce

K-ON!sauce!

and K-ON!!(last i cheacked it was ongoing)(k-on season 2)sauce!

Ranma 1/2 sauce

and Ore no Im?to ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai(translated to: My Little Sister Cant Be This Cute)sauce

and FLCL(has a deep meaning too so if you watch it try thinkin a little) sauce


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2011)

Beelzebub, one of the funniest anime I've seen.

It is about this delinquent who is raising a baby demon lord.

Trailer

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c0dR2o62Q8[/youtube]


----------



## The Viztard (Jul 8, 2011)

Gintama fersure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







"Plot Summary: The Amanto, vicious aliens from outer space, has taken over the country of Japan. It has suppressed all the samurais by prohibiting the usage of samurai swords. Sakata Gintoki is one of the few remaining samurai. Along with Shimura…

Gintama is a rare case that is rated G for everyone. Every single episode in the series has unique storyline and actions. The story follows Gintoki as he assists victims of the the Amanto’s invasion by fighting with the Shinsengumi and the aliens."

Gintama Scenes:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjx4XgtSlZQ[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2011)

needless xD they have many funny moments


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> An often times over looked, but till funny anime, I would have to say Sukisyo (Sukisho). Both titles are correct...or at least I found it under both titles


it's just another Romaji transcription. (the first one is _nippon-kishi_, while Sukisho is written in _hepburn_)


If you like comedy and funny (often surrealist) anime, then I recommend :
*Junga Wa Itsumo ~ Hale nochi Guu* : a young boy living in a forest with his mother and all the "jungle village", when one day a little, nice girl appear in his life.... nice with other people but living hell with him, when the boy mother decide to adopt the girl!
A little old (2001), it's 26 TV episode + 6 OVA + 7 OVA.






Recently, (last year), there were also:
*Arakawa under the bridge* : A man who never want to rely on anyone has been forced to receive the help of a stranger girl. now that he is in debt with her, he try to give her what she wants but ... she's living under a bridge and state that she came from Venus. Under the bridge also live a lot of eccentric peoples.
It's a lot of mini chapters (like Yonkoma).
Very special, may not be liked by a lot of people.


If you liked love Hina, maybe you can like *Mahou sensei negima!* which is from the same author (Akamatsu Ken).

A mix between comedy and romance : *Ah! My goddess*.
(It's also funny, and there's a spin off with comedic episodes)


I don't watch enough comedy, I'm most into shoujo.
I should try the one you recommended too


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 8, 2011)

Pure comedy?
Shinryaku! Ika Musume
Mitsudomoe
Pani Poni Dash

Animes that are hilarious, but actually have a storyline (that isn't all sunshine and rainbows):
Clannad
Angel Beats
Kanon

s'bout all I can think of.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 8, 2011)

malapo said:
			
		

> You NEEED to watch Gintama.  Funniest anime ever, #1 and #3 on myanimelist for a reason.


Fucking sconded.

Gintama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is the funniest anime. Such an under-rated anime.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 8, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> *Junga Wa Itsumo ~ Hale nochi Guu* : a young boy living in a forest with his mother and all the "jungle village", when one day a little, nice girl appear in his life.... nice with other people but living hell with him, when the boy mother decide to adopt the girl!
> A little old (2001), it's 26 TV episode + 6 OVA + 7 OVA.


YES!  Most underrated comedy anime ever, and it's extremely funny.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 8, 2011)

+1 on Angel Beats and Steins Gate.
Angel Beats is about the life after death, Stein's Gate is about time traveling. But both VERY funny!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2011)

Puni Puni Poemy (Poemii?)
Chobits
Shin-Chan
And as was previously mentioned, Furi-Kuri (FLCL)

All of these were hilarious to me.


----------



## badgerkins (Jul 8, 2011)

Definitely watch Goldenboy if you want something funny. 

[youtube]bHmBSfci0yE[/youtube]


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 8, 2011)

pantey and stocking with garterbetlt it is the funniest shit you'll see


----------



## Yumi (Jul 8, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Nichijou
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oabMoBOan8Y[/youtube]
> 
> It's so random! XD



this wins! xD


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 8, 2011)

A little of what you can expect from Gintama.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjx4XgtSlZQ[/youtube]


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 8, 2011)

A little bit more of what you can expect from gintama


Spoiler










But be warned gintama is very very long.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm currently watching Seitokai Yakuindomo and I've got to say its really funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also seen Negima in manga form and it was great but I'd prefer something with less eechi  but still as funny ^^''


----------



## Defiance (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Bobobo-bo bo-bobo..


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

Defiance said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Bobobo-bo bo-bobo..
> Bobobo-bobo-bobo.
> 
> There.
> ...


How is Excel Saga at all obscure?  That show is pretty well known/popular.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Hm, no votes for Sayonara, Zetsubou-Sensei. The humor is a bit 'sophisticated' in the sense that it makes fun of cultural traditions or contemporary events (though the first clip makes fun of both moe anime and shonen anime), but maybe someone here will still like it? Here are a few random clips I found.



Spoiler



[youtube]HeJAHff9UlA[/youtube]
[youtube]X234gjPS9To[/youtube]
[youtube]W7uEIw_ebxI[/youtube]


----------



## serpenter (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm gonna vote Gintama too. Funniest anime ever~


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd say watch Abenobashi. Pretty damn hilarious and made by the dude who created Fooly Cooly (FLCL).


----------



## Varia (Jul 14, 2011)

Going to vote for Gintama too. 
The comedy is fantastic, even the fillers aren't bad. 
It's an episodic series (like Ranma 1/2), but there are a few arcs packed with some action. 

Just watch episode 38 and you'll know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Neo Armstong Cyclone Jet Armstrong Cannon episdoe).


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Nichijou
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oabMoBOan8Y[/youtube]
> 
> It's so random! XD


Okay, I MUST watch this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Gintama, I dunno why everyone says that it's uber-funny. I've seen some scenes, and it's not funny at all


----------



## Varia (Jul 14, 2011)

That's because you gotta know the characters better (mainly talking about Katsura here). 
The funniest episodes (imo) are: 25(parody of Death Note), 31-33 (Justaway arc), 37 (p1.Santa Claus, p2. Jump magazine), 38 (Neo Armstong Cyclone Jet Armstrong Cannon episode), 64 (Katsuras interview - ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS), 74 (Zombrows), 88 (Babel Tower), 98-99 (Bentendo OwEe arc - a parody of the Nintendo Wii), and more, these are just the ones I wrote down long time ago, and never updated


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw, I looked into it, too many eps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nevermind, I'm preferring short series, nowadays.


----------



## Shromz (Jul 14, 2011)

Angel Beats is a must see, it's hilarious and it's only 13 episodes long


----------



## Varia (Jul 14, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Aw, I looked into it, too many eps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but just because it's long, it doesn't mean it's bad.
There are also a few action arcs (which you might like, as you like TTGL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
Just check in youtube Yoshiwara arc AMV or Benizakura arc AMV.
Also, it's one of the only serieses were the main chick is a total kickass, and not annoying as hell.




Anyway, another good comedy is Soul Eater (though it's mostly shounen).


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> Your loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I should watch it. Even if a lot of people say that the anime is a lot inferior, when compared to the manga.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, 

Hetakoi is a really good manga, too bad it hasn't got an anime.. yet... it like a romantic comedy... its funny and serious at each time... pretty good manga, i love it xD

but i know, it isnt an anime...


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2011)

also for tons of random comedy
get AMV Hell 3,4, and 5
http://amvhell.com/


----------



## beatsell (Jul 15, 2011)

One of my favorites is Soul Eater. 51 episodes of pure awesome.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 15, 2011)

Ninja Nonsense


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Varia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alot of people think the anime is inferior only because of the storyline alterations towards the end. the villains are already defeated in the anime and there won't probably be a continuation whereas in the manga only one of the enemies is defeated and it's still continuing. meaning more cool attacks, etc. etc. in the manga. 

still, Soul Eater anime remains awesome, watch it.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 17, 2011)

Finished watching Seitokai Yakuindomo
It was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd recommend it to anyone who likes dirty jokes. I hope they make another season of it.
Thanks to whoever recommended it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to find another anime to watch..


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Finished watching Seitokai Yakuindomo
> It was great
> 
> 
> ...


theres an ova of it
first ep is already out and another 2 more on the way


----------



## Heyco1n (Jul 22, 2011)

okay ,i will try it .


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> Ninja Nonsense


Yeah, Ninja Nonsense is pretty funny, and kind of short too.  It's one of the many good shows Funi took off of the Funimation channel.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried watchin' Nichijou....was disappointed. Most of it isn't funny at all. It reminded me of Pani Poni Dash, but with me laughing a whole lot less.


----------



## prowler (Jul 23, 2011)

Mawaru Penguindrum. Survival Strategy!





			
				Shromz said:
			
		

> Angel Beats is a must see, it's hilarious and it's only 13 episodes long


Forced everything.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Mawaru Penguindrum. Survival Strategy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm currently watching Angel Beats! and i must say, it isn't that funny. IMO
Anyways 13 episodes isn't that long and it's going pretty good so far.

You should really consider watching Gintama. Never had an anime made me laugh so hard.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

great teacher onizukaaa


----------



## Arfiol (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll have to say A-channel. It doesn't have much to do with Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu, it's more like a crossover between Lucky Star and K-ON!, but hilarious nonetheless.


----------

